# eSATA not working at all [SOLVED]

## ben_dash

I have a Shuttle SX38 with a 2 port eSATA.  I think it's configured correctly in the kernel but I cannot get it to recognize the eSATA enclosure when I plug it in.  I don't know if the eSATA enclosure works, because nobody else around me has eSATA to test it with, but it has USB also and that works fine.

I'm going to plug the SATA to eSATA adapter in to see if the eSATA enclosure does work, but while I'm doing that, does the lshw output look ok?

Here's the eSATA info:

```
# lshw

*-ide:1

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.5

             version: 02

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0
```

It also has a 4 port internal SATA which I have a drive plugged into:

```
# lshw

*-ide:0

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2

             logical name: scsi0

             version: 02

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide pm bus_master cap_list emulated

             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0

           *-disk

                description: ATA Disk

                product: WDC WD1001FALS-0

                vendor: Western Digital

                physical id: 0.0.0

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sda

                version: 05.0

                serial: WD-WMATV0914743

                size: 931GiB (1TB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=5084e217
```

Any other ideas?

----------

## ben_dash

I just found another PC with Gentoo and eSATA, totally different hardware though, and the enclosure works fine in eSATA mode there, so I must have something borked on the Shuttle, at least the enclosure works fine though.

----------

## ben_dash

Looks like I need to enable AHCI in the BIOS so I'll try that tomorrow...

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Well I tried for weeks to get ESATA running on my mobo until I used pappy kernel seeds.

Look in this forum for pappy kernel seeds and then add your devices. Thats the only way for me. ESATA needs some strange settings which I couldnt figure out myself

----------

## Monkeh

eSATA needs no strange settings. Just the right driver. Which is usually AHCI.

Frankly, if you need his kernel 'seeds' that badly, Gentoo is probably not for you..

----------

## ben_dash

Yep, enabling AHCI in the BIOS solved it.  It's nice when it's something simple!

----------

